# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ياكم تمنيت السعادة بدنياي وشفت السعادة تبتعد ماتبيني

## بيسان

تحيا بكم كل أرض
تنزلون بها..
كأنكم عند وقع الأرض
أمطار..
وتشتهي العين فيكم
منظرا حتى..
كأنكم في ظلام الليل
أقمار..
لا أبعد الله قلبي عن
زيارتكم..
يا من لهم في الحشا
والقلب تذكار..

----------------

يا صاحبي عسى البشر
من فداياك
وعسى الزمن يا غايتي
ما يضرك
البعد ما يبعد قلوب تمناك
مادام فيها يا حبيبي
مقرك
نغليك ونحبك غلا موت
نهواك
ويجرنا شوق الغلا اللي
يجرك
ولاتحسبنا يا حبيبي نسيناك
حتى بالانتخابات بنتخب
أمك!

---------------

ألقى,خيالك,في خيالي
وأضمه
وأشوف,زولك,بين
رمشي وعيني
يمرني,طاريك,عجل
وألمه
من,لهفتي,تسبق عيوني
يديني
مثل العبير يفوح,طيبك,
وأشمه
في لحظه,تسوى,بقايا
سنيني
أحتاج لك حاجه,وريدي,
لدمه
ترد لي,روحن تروح,
وتجيني

-------------------

عجزت أدور بالرسايل
تعابير ..

لجل أوفي في غلاتك
قناعه ..
عاكسني الحرف
وأعجزتني التدابير ..

ومن يقدر دبرة الرحمن
ساعه ..
أثر الغلى ما ترسمه
أي تصاوير ..

غلاكم في قلبي مطبوع
طباعه

---------------------

ليتك بقلبي عايش زحمة
الشوق

وتعذر إحساسي لاقلت
مشتاق
مشتاق لك بالحيل ياأعز
مخلوق

مشتاق لك شوقن غلب
شوق عشاق
مشتاق لك وأهواك
وأغليك بصدوق

وأنت تدري حبك على
الروح ميثاق..

------------------

مدري علامي صرت
ضايق ومليت...!!
قعدت أفكر في زمانن
مضالي...!!
سالت دموعي فوق خدي
وصديت...!
صدت حزينن غربلته
الليالي...!!
لاشك أنا منساك مهما
تناسيت...!
ورقمك بدقه كل ماضاق
بالي؟

---------------------

من عقبك الدنيا بعيني
كئيبه.
لا الحظ صالح لي ولا
النوم طايب.
عرفت ليش دموع عيني
سكيبه.
وعرفت ليش أقول
ماللحب تايب.
ومامرني في طول
عمري مصيبه.
أشد من قسوة فرقـــــا
الحبايـــــــــب


------------------------

غالي ولك باب الغلا دوم
مفتوح
وانا في بحر ودك على
الدوم سباح
البعد عنك يسبب لقلبي
جروح
وقربك يسر القلب
ويصير مرتاح
غلاك ما يحتاج تفسير
وشروح
مثل القمر دايم على
الكون وضاح

---------------------

"ياويل قلبي"كل ما جيت
أبنســـاك..

ألقاني أتعلـــــق بك أكثر
وأكثر..
واللي خلقني ماقوى
البال يســـلاك..

لانامت عيوني لك القلب
يسهر..
وشلون أبنسى العيش
والملــــح وياك؟؟

"أطلع رخيص الأصل"
إن قلت أقدر؟!

--------------------------

"جربت نسيانك وجربت
ذكراك"
"واحترت مابين الوهم
واشتياقي"
"أحيان أسولف بك وأنا
قصدي أنساك"
"وأحيان أحس إنك معي
في فراقي"
"وإن جيت أببعد يابعد
عيني ألقاك"
"إنت الوحيد اللي بها
القلب باقي"

---------------------

ياكم تمنيت السعادة
بدنياي 
وشفت السعادة تبتعد
ماتبيني
أشكي لربي خالق
الكون شكواي
عساه يسعد مابقى من
سنيني 
أخفي عن الجلاس
همي وبلواي 
وأضحك ولكن دمعتي
وسيط عيني 

-----------------------

انت الذي بالقلب سكناك...
وانت ترى احلامي
وطموحي..
ماشفت انا مثلك
وشرواك..
ولاشفت انا مثلك
سموحي..
وابيك تعرف شي عن
غلاك.
وارجوك بسري
لا تبوحي..
أحبك وأحبك حيل
وأفداك..
وأرخص لك الغالي
وروحي..

----------------------

يامرحبا ياللي سلامة
تردد
ترحيبة الظامي على
شرب الدله
لو القلم يكتب غلاكم تبدد
حبره ولا يوفي لي
المدح كله
عسى عدوك في فراشه
ممدد
وتابا عيونه عن طريقه
تدله
معزتك عندي ترا مالها
حد
وقدرك بقلبي مايشيله
محله

----------------------

على فكره

قلبي ماينكر العشره
يفني "للغلا"عمره
يبكي فراق الوليف
ويبتسم على ذكره


على فكره


قلبك ما عرف قدره
مسكين هو له عذره
"غلاك" انا فوق الوصف
وبروحك تكتشف
بكره


-----------------

فإن يك عن لقائك
غاب وجهي

فلم تغب المودة 
والإخاء . . . 
ولم يغب الثناء عليك
مني . . .

بظهر الغيب يتبعه
الدعاء . . . 
ومازالت تتوق اليك
نفسي . . .

برغم البعد يحدوها
الوفاء . . . 

---------------------

تزعل علي وأنا الذي
منك زعلان
وأرضيك لو حقي عليك
أشتكيلك
أحيان أجي ضدك
وأجي بصفك أحيان
تطيح من قلبي
وعيني تشيلك

----------------------

تمنيتك على بعدك تجي
وتجلس معي
'ســــــــــاعه'
ابي من وقتك الغالي
دقايق تسمع
'اخبـــــــاري'
عليك الشوق ياخذني
ولو طيفك
'مخـــــاويني'
ولو طالت ليالي
غربتي ماغاب لك
'طـــــــــاري'
--------------------------

إن كنت أنا من حبه طحت
مشلول!
خذوالدوامن ريقه
وإدهنوني.!
وإن كنت انا من حبه صرت
مقتول! وصيتي في
ثوبه كفنوني وان جاكم
لا تدفنوني على طول
قولوا انت السبب
وادفنوني

------------------------

أبغى أضمك لين توسم
بصدري علامه,,
إذا قالوا أهلي عسى
ماشر!!
من صابك بسهامه؟
أقول حيل ضميته
وكواني بحنانه,,
أتركوني ياهلي ذبحني
هيامه,,
رميت سهمي وصابتني
سهامه,,
أموت ياهلي وناسي
بس لا يوم أفقد 
أحضاااانه.

--------------------

أضيق وأزعل واخذ
الأمر بعناد..ولا من ذكرتك
انشرح خاطري فيك..!
"وأجيك ناسي ماطرى
لعيني رقاد
"واسهر معك وانسى
جروحي بلياليك..!
وكان الظروف القاسيه
قالت ابعاد!!
أمــــــوت واللــــــــه
وماطرى بيوم أخليك..

--------------------------

وحق الذي خلاني بيوم
اهواك ماغاب
زولك عن عيوني ثواني

لولا الأمل ماكنت للحين
وياك
ولولا المحبه ما عرفنا
نعاني
دامك تعيش بداخلي
كيف بنساك؟
هذا سؤال وحط نفسك
مكاني 

---------------------

فيك الأمل لا ضاقت الدنيا
علي..
وفيك الفرح لازادت
جروح الايام..
وفيك الوفا لحتجت
بدنيتي إنسان..
وفيك المحبه واضحه
دون عنوان..

باختصار


إنت الوفا لاذبحني برد
الأحزان.

---------------------

قلي عن "أخبارك"وكيف
الزمن فيك.؟.؟
وكيف الليالي معاك
ياجعلك بخير.!.!

بعدك يزيد الشوق
ياجعلي أفديك.؟.؟
لك وحشتن من بد كل 
البشر غير.!.!

------------------------

أناجي الغالي اللي اوده
واغليه..
ما دامه قريب ودام عيني 
تشوفه
لو صد عني يشفع له
حلو ماضيه
وحق علي أقدر ظروفه
باختصار
شخص عطاني وده ابد 
ماني بناسيه ومن شرا
ودي انا دايم الدوم
شاريه

---------------------

لكم وحشة ما يسعها
صدري..
ولكم شوق فاض عن
قلبي..
ولكم سلام مكتوب
بدمي..

----------------------

مدري وش أكتب فيك
أحترت وياك !!
كل القصيد اللي مضى
ما عجبني ..
ودي بقصيده تفتخر في
مزاياك..
وأقول "طيبك"
يا حياتي نهبني ..
وتدري وش اللي
شاقني في سواياك !!
(قلبك كبير) وبالمحبه
سلبني.

---------------------

إن غبت عني تظلم الدار
والحي
وإن غاب غيرك
ما عسرني غيابه
انا بدونك زهر لبي
وصافي زلاله

والروح تستطعم دفاك
وحنانك
ماارسلت لك .. عشان
ترسل رساله

صدقني .. أرسلت
الرساله عشانك

--------------------

تطلب نظر عيني وانا 
أقول لك:
"تـــــ ــــــ ـــــ ـــــم"
واعطيك مطولبك لأنك
حبيبي!
ماني بهوى غيرك مولع
ومهتم

لو هو نصيبي قلت مابي
نصيبي
صوتك دواء قلبن يحبك
ومغرم

معقول أدور طب وأنته
طبيبي

--------------------------

واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه




ماأنسى رفيق ما نسانــــي

لو طالت الغيبه وضاعت
نواحيه
يبقى معي مابين قلبي
وعيني

والنفس من بد المخاليق
تغليه
وانشد عن احواله
بعاصف سنيني

وارتاح لازانت وطابت
لياليـــــــــه

-----------------------------

أشهد انك في عذابي
يا حبيبي عبقري
والله اعلم ان هتلر هو
اخوك من الرضاعه
جبت قلبك للدراسه فوق
اقوى مجهري
واثبت التحليل قلبك
قاسي عنده مناعه
لو فرضنا ياخفوقي
صرت كنك عسكري
يشهد الله في صمودك
تستحق نوط الشجاعه

--------------------------

الله يسعد "مساهم"
ناس 'قلبي"
'ما نساهم"
حتى 'لو غبت"عنهم"
يذكرني فيهم
"غلاهم"
------------------------

تصدق عاد كنت أدري
بأنك تجهل أحبابك
ولكن كنت في قلبي
ولا غيرك سكن فيني
حبيبي قول وش عندك
مدام الشوق في بابك
يوديني وأنا مدري..وأنا
مدري يوديني
دخيل الله وش أكثر من
اللي يلحق اسرابك
أحس الحزن يتشكل
مكانه وراح يدعيني
يبكيني ترى بعدك إذا
هالشعر ما جابك
تخيل من ذكر اسمك
أحس الشر بيجيني
يشب بداخلي حرفه
وأحسه صدق هلا بك
وأنا من لهفتي لوصفك
وصفت الحزن في عيني
حبيبي قول وش أكثر
من اللي صار بأسبابك
يصبح بك فرح قلبك
حزن قلبي يمسيني
خلاص أفهم..جروحك
كافيه تكسر أغاني كل
محبيني
أنا من جد مليت العذاب
ولوعة غيابك
أحاول بك وتشقيني؟

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]مشكور ة خية على هالمسجات الروعة...

ربي يعطيك العافية..وتسلم ايدينك..[/align]

----------


## بيسان

العفو حبيبتي

ويسلموا لمررورك

----------


## دمعه حزن

يسلموا يديك خيوووه

مسجات فى غاية الروعة

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووره على رد

----------

